# sirius hard wiring???



## 1.8turbolader (Jul 27, 2006)

ok so I bought sirius radio adn the power cord from the cigg lighter to the radio isnt long enough. I would like to hard wire it into my car but noticed its a 5v sys not 12v. has anyone done this and what do I do? I assume its a resistor in line to reduce to voltage but am not a electrical god to know for sure 
HELP!!!!


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: sirius hard wiring??? (1.8turbolader)*

Get a female cigarette lighter plug end from radio shack, etc. and then plug in cig adapter, and hardwire female end to car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: sirius hard wiring??? (1.8turbolader)*

if its for use on your 04 gti, this product here will work great for you:
PIE XM5 VW02








you'll get a direct line input to the headunit, and the device will also power your sirius radio, and turn it on and off with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8turbolader (Jul 27, 2006)

interresting product. Kinda pricy considering it cost you 100 dollars already to get started with satelite with this $169 but I'll keep it in mind. I'm assuming you get a better signal with this


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (1.8turbolader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8turbolader* »_I'm assuming you get a better signal with this

you'll get the best possible audio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dlai (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can this be used on an 05 Passat with the oem Monsoon system and a Phatbox?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dlai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlai* »_Can this be used on an 05 Passat with the oem Monsoon system

this product will work with that radio

_Quote, originally posted by *dlai* »_... and a Phatbox?

this unit connects to the same port as the phatbox so you can't have both connected at the same time
if you'd like to use your phatbox and have an additional input you can use this brain:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








and one of the following harnesses:
(depending on weather you'd like to connect you sat radio behind the radio or in the trunk)
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








or
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








you'll get great audio out of either harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

